# Programar tarjetas chip



## pdgarrone87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Buenas a todos, el tema es el siguiente: el otro dia hablando con unos compañeros de curso de la facultad y se nos ocurrió utilizar las tarjetas chip, como la de los telefonos publicos para programarlas y poder utilizarlas en alguna aplicacion. Leyendo por ahi encontre que hay varios tipos de tarjetas y que se pueden programar con un programador del tipo JDM o Phoenix creo, pero no entendi mucho de como hacerlo. Lo que necesito es saber si alguno conoce donde puedo encontrar información sobre estas tarjetas, los estandares que se usan, que tipo son las de los telefonos publicos, etc, etc,. En fin, todo lo que me pueda servir sobre este tema.
Tambien queria saber si se puede adaptar de alguna manera un programador JDM a traves del ICSP para programar estas tarjetas, porque ese es el que tengo yo, y si se pudiera hacer esto seria mucho mejor que hacer otro programador aparte.
Muchas Gracias.
Espero sus opiniones y aportes.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Formo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola que tal, ando en lo mismo que vos, te cuento lo que encontre, las mas utilizadas son las de telefonos pero hay muchas masbusca esta en perticulas que es a la que mas se hace referencia: sle 4442, es de siemens, una hoja de datos que indica todo como si fuera un simple chip, responden a un estandar de tarjetas marcado por iso "iso 7816-1,-2,-3, y 4" (iso Smart Card Standard), buscalo asi y los encontras facilmente en la red, por lo de grabar y leer con algun otro dispositivo que no fuera un lecto-grabador comercial (que son faciles de conseguir aparentemente) no se mucho todavia estoy investigando el tema, mi idea es hacer uno. Ahora yo te pregunto que es un "programador JDM" me suena a programador de algun tipo de memoria, si sabes como funciona y revisando la hoja de datos que te digo podras saber si te sirve, pero hay que tener cuidado porque una falla en la comunicacion y la terjeta que da bloqueada como solo lectura de forma permanente.


----------



## Paloky (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola.

Primero de todo, me gustaria aclarar cosas que creo que no tiene muy claro.
De Tarjetas chip, existen multitud de tipos.  Hay que simplemente son memorias EEPROM, hay que tienen un PIC + una eeprom 24C02 integradas, hay que son encriptadas, sin encriptar, con distintos protocolos de comunicación.

Como muy bien dice Formo, existen las SLE4442 de Siemens. Que si no recuerdo mal, son solo memoria eeprom, no?

Yo estube mucho tiempo trabajando con tarjetas de solo memoria eeprom. Exactamente con tarjetas eeprom 14C02 que tenian una capacidad de 2Kbits con comunicación I2C igual que las 24C02.

Normalmente, el protocolo de comunicación que se usa en las tarjetas es serie.

Dependiendo de la tarjeta que utilizes, solo puedes acceder a ella, si previamente le mandas un codigo PIN para poder acceder a su memoria.

Otro de las mas estandar son las tarjetas de Philips "MIFARE", pero para poder acceder a la información de la comunicación con estas tarjetas, tienes que pedir un permiso especial a philips.

Con el programador JDM, si que puedes utilizar algún tipo de tarjetas.  Las de memoria y las de micro+memoria sencillas.

Un Saludo.


----------



## rodygaray (Sep 25, 2009)

Hola, este es el digrama que estoy realziando para leer las tarjetas ISO 7816, haber si alguien me ayuda verificar el conexionado.
de antemano gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## WODZAROD (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto de un lector USB de smart card con protocolo T=0 con PTS, más usado actualmente por tener correción de errores y códigos de encriptación en comparación con I2C y SPI, sé que existen chips de ATMEL que poseen este protocolo T=0, pero para ello debo comprar el programador de ATMEL. Mi proyecto es implementar el protocolo T=0 en un chip de MICROCHIP, estoy usando PIC18F4550. Desarrollé la comunicación USB y una aplicación en C#, a ver si me pueden ayudar en cómo implementar un protocolo T=0 en este chip para tener comunicación con la smart card de 8 contactos.

Además, alguna pregunta, referente al protocolo T=0 ¿Cómo se puede implementar un clock estable de 1 ciclo de reloj en un PIC?, usando TIMER, es exacto?, o cambiar el cristal externo por uno más exacto, ya que para comunicación USB uso 20MHz y con PLL va a 48MHz, es decir el PIC usa clock interno 48MHz?, espero que me ayuden.

Saludos

Zarbio Rómulo Ordóñez Dávila


----------



## alonso1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Disculpa conseguistes informacion sobre el protocolo de comunicación T=0 entre la tarjeta y el PIC


----------



## WODZAROD (Jul 10, 2011)

Sobre el lector de smart card, elegí una smart card con protocolo I2C y no con T=0, y la programación en PIC18F4550 lo hice en C18 vía USB, si necesitas info sobre este proyecto me avisas. 

Rómulo


----------



## Giacomo1700 (Sep 17, 2012)

quisiera informacion sobre tarjetas chip si alguien puede orientarme de algun tutorial se los agradeceria mucho.Gracias desde ya.





WODZAROD dijo:


> Sobre el lector de smart card, elegí una smart card con protocolo I2C y no con T=0, y la programación en PIC18F4550 lo hice en C18 vía USB, si necesitas info sobre este proyecto me avisas.
> 
> Rómulo



quisiera saber como te ha ido con el proyecto ,yo comence a estudiar el tema y si pudieras guiarme sobre informacion o algun tutorial te lo agradeceria. Desde ya gracias ,saludos


----------



## WODZAROD (Sep 23, 2012)

Actualmente sigo con el proyecto de Lector de smart card, adjunto info de smart card, además un link donde existe una librería de Microchip para smart card con protocolo T=0 para PICs 18F.... esto último aun no lo he probado!, 

Saludos.


----------



## pll (Abr 10, 2015)

tengo una pregunta,hace poco me compre unas tarjetas de 2k,y no se como puedo programarlas!,ya que me gustaria hacerlo porque tengo un disco duro de red que en vez de poner el usuario y pass ...solo pondria la tarejta con los datos mios 

gracias de antemano


----------

